# Repainting my Caparison guitars



## Ruined Soul (Jan 14, 2012)

I know that you Caparison fans may be freaking out when you read this .
I am repainting 3 of my Caparison Angelus guitars. Here's why and colors:

1: Matte black Angelus (not really sure which "model" it is, I don't think it's a HGS) will be repainted in matte black.
This one was in pretty bad shape, but looks really cool in matte black so I decided to use the same finish again.

2: HGS Custom will be repainted in solid white.
As the black one, this one was in really bad shape and I don't think you could save the original finish. So I decided to paint it in solid white. I've always wanted a white Caparison Angelus and now it will happen .

3: HGS Custom will be repainted in vintage white.
The body is in good condition, but the head stock is about to fall off since there's big crack on the neck/head. Pretty excited about how the result will turn out with this finish .

I have 2 more Angelus guitars but I'm not going to repaint them.
1 more HGS and one TR (for sale by the way).

More to come...


----------



## seventhcircle (Jan 14, 2012)

please post lots of pics and info!
im very curious on how to re finish guitars and id like to see your progress and how they come out!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 14, 2012)

Sure... but I hired (pretty cheap) a guy for the job. 
He will work on the body and make it "new" again... so it will be awesome.
Told him to take a lot of pics.


----------



## DMAallday (Jan 14, 2012)

take before and after pics!!! also a nice group shot would be nice


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

In all the excitement I forgot to take before pics on the customs... hopefully the guy who's doing the job take some pics for me. A group photo coming when everything's ready.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 15, 2012)

Stoked to see how this turns out. Also wondering why the hell Zack (engage757) hasn't found out where you live and raided your Angelus collection. Dude loves those haha


----------



## amarshism (Jan 15, 2012)

A friend of mine did this to his tat. Turned out great. Good luck!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 15, 2012)

jordanky said:


> Stoked to see how this turns out. Also wondering why the hell Zack (engage757) hasn't found out where you live and raided your Angelus collection. Dude loves those haha




Gothenburg is apparently next on my hit list. 

Wish you were selling some fixed bridge one Johnny, I would be all over that shit. My Angelus fund is fat and sad right now. 

and as a side note...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Don't do it man!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm like a kid on christmas... I can't wait to see the result!


----------



## DMAallday (Jan 15, 2012)

im dying to see how they will turn out!!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

Engage knows my Angelus collection and I got what he wants, but... my TR is the only one for sale .



jordanky said:


> Stoked to see how this turns out. Also wondering why the hell Zack (engage757) hasn't found out where you live and raided your Angelus collection. Dude loves those haha


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

The TR... is the guitar for you dude 



engage757 said:


> Gothenburg is apparently next on my hit list.
> 
> Wish you were selling some fixed bridge one Johnny, I would be all over that shit. My Angelus fund is fat and sad right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## DMAallday (Jan 15, 2012)

how much?!!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ruined Soul said:


> The TR... is the guitar for you dude




Dude,

I HATE trems. I would buy it in a second if it were a fixed bridge. NEVER should have sold my HGS and then MISSED the Soilwork Custom.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 15, 2012)

And if it wasn't for my knowledge of your excellent taste in guitars, I would be furious about my favorite axes being repainted.  However, I know you will make them better than before though!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 15, 2012)

DMAallday said:


> how much?!!


FS Caparison Angelus TR


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

I think I have the best taste in the world... haha!

Pics of the repainted guitars will be posted... so freakin' excited!



engage757 said:


> And if it wasn't for my knowledge of your excellent taste in guitars, I would be furious about my favorite axes being repainted.  However, I know you will make them better than before though!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

You know how many Angelus guitars I have... right 



engage757 said:


> Dude,
> 
> I HATE trems. I would buy it in a second if it were a fixed bridge. NEVER should have sold my HGS and then MISSED the Soilwork Custom.


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

PM:ed you!



DMAallday said:


> how much?!!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ruined Soul said:


> You know how many Angelus guitars I have... right




I KNOW! I have tons of guitars that I never play! Just LOVE my damn Angelus and want it back.

Sell me one.


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice! Pics on his TAT?



amarshism said:


> A friend of mine did this to his tat. Turned out great. Good luck!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

Earlier today I was considering to sell my HGS... but just for 2 seconds 



engage757 said:


> I KNOW! I have tons of guitars that I never play! Just LOVE my damn Angelus and want it back.
> 
> Sell me one.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ruined Soul said:


> Earlier today I was considering to sell my HGS... but just for 2 seconds




Haha with customs, you don't need it.


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

You know what... maybe an email with an Angelus will be dropped in your box... some day


----------



## DMAallday (Jan 15, 2012)

Zack, did you see Axe Palace has a black M3B?


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

Zack... go for the M3B!


----------



## Xykhron (Jan 15, 2012)

Pics?.

btw...if I get the money will drop you an email for that Angelus trem to be paired with my other 3 Angelus, hehehe


----------



## engage757 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ruined Soul said:


> Zack... go for the M3B!





Which m3b? 


Fine juanma fine. Both you and Johnny are the only guys whose collection I envy.  you know what's worse? I hear all the time, "you have such awesome guitars." ad all I can think about is your guys collections.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah man. I am gonna find an hgs first. Again. :/ Then I may snag a white m3b.


----------



## Xykhron (Jan 15, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Which m3b?
> 
> 
> Fine juanma fine. Both you and Johnny are the only guys whose collection I envy.  you know what's worse? I hear all the time, "you have such awesome guitars." ad all I can think about is your guys collections.



hahahaha....Zack, your guitar collection is AWESOME! Every time I see a new picture of yours (by the way, all of them supre-pro made!) I feel very jealous


----------



## engage757 (Jan 15, 2012)

Xykhron said:


> hahahaha....Zack, your guitar collection is AWESOME! Every time I see a new picture of yours (by the way, all of them supre-pro made!) I feel very jealous



Haha thanks bro. But you have the best capabilities collection I have ever seen. We should do some trading. 

Did you see the bloodstorm TAT for sale?


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 16, 2012)

Pics of what?



Xykhron said:


> Pics?.
> 
> btw...if I get the money will drop you an email for that Angelus trem to be paired with my other 3 Angelus, hehehe


----------



## Xykhron (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, saw it, but I'm not interested right now.

Ruined_soul: pictures of Angelus repainted or in the repainting process. I'm very curious about the process


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 16, 2012)

Will definitely post pics when they are repainted. I've hired a guy for the job and hope that he take same pics during the process.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ruined Soul said:


> Will definitely post pics when they are repainted. I've hired a guy for the job and hope that he take same pics during the process.




Yeah man, I would love to see the process as well as what a Naked Angelus looks like!


----------



## Mukersman (Jan 16, 2012)

OP = Not read!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 24, 2012)

Guys!

This weekend I will post some pics!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ruined Soul said:


> Guys!
> 
> This weekend I will post some pics!


 

So STOKED man! Favorite guitar ever! ANything with an Angelus = Total win. For me at least.


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 25, 2012)

I hear ya


----------



## engage757 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bump. Any pics yet Johnny?


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry guys... the guitar is a bit delayed.
At the end of the week I will finally get my first guitar.

Later tonight, maybe I can post some pics... kind of busy


----------



## DMAallday (Feb 3, 2012)

Update please!!!!!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Feb 4, 2012)

Goooooood morning guys!


So... here's the first re-painted Caparison Angelus.
Original finish was matte black and thought that I should keep it that way since it's looks pretty bad ass in this finish.

It's not the most detailed pics but you'll get a view of the process.
This guitar was in pretty bad shape and it looks like a new one now.
I haven't changed the hardware so you'll see that the finish on these are pretty worn out.
This will be my "working" guitar when I rehearsal with Disdain (www.myspace.com/disdainsweden). That's why I don't mind the hardware since they work just fine.
Sorry that I haven't cleaned the guitar, you'll see a lot of fingerprints on it.
The back plate is also re-painted since there was a lot of "inscriptions" on it.

For you guys that thinks info is awesome... this guitar belonged to Anders Björler (At the Gates, The Haunted). I bought it from him.

Enjoy the pics... more pics of the next 2 will soon be posted.


----------



## Ruined Soul (Feb 4, 2012)

More pics!


----------



## DMAallday (Feb 4, 2012)

looks awesome!!!! I can't wait to see the others


----------



## Ruined Soul (Feb 4, 2012)

They will have a bigger make over... awesome change!



DMAallday said:


> looks awesome!!!! I can't wait to see the others


----------



## DMAallday (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm excited to see!! thats awesome you got that from Anders too! It's crazy you have 4 and no one else can find one hahaha


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see them all done. I tossed up a gloss white refin for my Horus, since the blue is both damaged and boring in all the places I play, but now I think a nice sanding and oiling on that lovely mahogany will do the trick.


----------



## snegdk (Feb 4, 2012)

Very cool, man! I am also willing to see the pics of the other guitars (just like everybody in this thread).

And yeah - Caparison Angelus is my favourite guitar too. I have played almost all of the different models: M3B, HGS, TR, Angelus 22, Angelus 24. The quality and playability, plus the sound of these instruments is great. Currently I own one.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks great Johnny! I really dig it! Makes me miss my HGS!!!  Even more! Think it is pretty funny, you play Angelii and Eclipses... Toss a few carvins CT6s and a horizon in there and you have my favorites as well!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Feb 5, 2012)

This is the second guitar (Angelus) that I bought from Anders. The first one was also in a really bad condition. Later on, I traded the first one for a ESP Eclipse and a few weeks ago I sold the Eclipse.
I guess I got the biggest collection of Angelus guitars in Sweden .
My first Angelus is a HGS, and I still got it. I use it in this video: 

This is in good condition and won't repaint it at all.



DMAallday said:


> I'm excited to see!! thats awesome you got that from Anders too! It's crazy you have 4 and no one else can find one hahaha


----------



## Ruined Soul (Feb 5, 2012)

Cool... pics of yours?



Prydogga said:


> Can't wait to see them all done. I tossed up a gloss white refin for my Horus, since the blue is both damaged and boring in all the places I play, but now I think a nice sanding and oiling on that lovely mahogany will do the trick.


----------



## Ruined Soul (Feb 5, 2012)

I hear ya 



snegdk said:


> Very cool, man! I am also willing to see the pics of the other guitars (just like everybody in this thread).
> 
> And yeah - Caparison Angelus is my favourite guitar too. I have played almost all of the different models: M3B, HGS, TR, Angelus 22, Angelus 24. The quality and playability, plus the sound of these instruments is great. Currently I own one.


----------



## Ruined Soul (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks dude! I know that my pics didn't show you guys how "damaged" the guitar was... but I can assure you that the transformation is awesome 

I sold my Eclipse 2 weeks ago so there's only Caparison's in my collection now. I didn't trade for the Mayones.



engage757 said:


> Looks great Johnny! I really dig it! Makes me miss my HGS!!!  Even more! Think it is pretty funny, you play Angelii and Eclipses... Toss a few carvins CT6s and a horizon in there and you have my favorites as well!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Feb 5, 2012)

By the way... how is the selling of your guitars going?


----------



## fireheart82 (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you paint the guitars?


----------



## Ruined Soul (Feb 5, 2012)

No, I hired a dude for the job.



fireheart82 said:


> Did you paint the guitars?


----------



## DMAallday (Feb 5, 2012)

Sick video and such a beautiful guitar!! I want one


----------



## engage757 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ruined Soul said:


> By the way... how is the selling of your guitars going?



Not bad bro. Just Trying to find an Angelus to replace them with!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice!



engage757 said:


> Not bad bro. Just Trying to find an Angelus to replace them with!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Feb 14, 2012)

In about 2-3 weeks there will be pics of the next 2... all I can say is that the look freakin' awesome!


----------



## eddiewarlock (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw that Angelus and thought ot Anders...then saw your location and it all made sense, hehehe.

I got to see it in person very upclose and personal, as he showed it to me in his rehearsal space and played it a bit. 

nice guitar! 

It was pretty beat up, cool you're having it refinished.


----------



## engage757 (Mar 28, 2012)

I got a little preview, they are sick. Johnny has great taste. I never thought I would actually dig refinishing my favorite guitars, but he hit a home run from the little I saw!


----------



## eddiewarlock (Mar 28, 2012)

engage757 said:


> I got a little preview, they are sick. Johnny has great taste. I never thought I would actually dig refinishing my favorite guitars, but he hit a home run from the little I saw!



Yup! I would have done the same.

I wrote Anders, and he told he's sold all of his Caparison Angelus. He only stuck with the orbit  I loved his Angelus HGS Pro...i really wanted to buy one of the maple topped ones, that has the 12th fret inlay with the haunted.

here's a pic i took of one of his:







And this is me, holding his Orbit:






I think it's a shame he left Caparison to go with Ibanez...i think Ibanez sucks...they are all too...ordinary...but well, it is his choice, and if he's happy...


----------



## themike (Mar 28, 2012)

eddiewarlock said:


> I think it's a shame he left Caparison to go with Ibanez...i think Ibanez sucks...they are all too...ordinary...but well, it is his choice, and if he's happy...


 
I think the Caparison Angelus in trans black is one of the most beautiful guitars ever. With that being said, I think that Caparisons feel a little lack luster and generic compared to higher end Ibanez. They just don't feel like $2-3k guitars and with the exception of a few models, look really meh to me. I mean the TAT finishes look like living room art from the 80s


----------



## eddiewarlock (Mar 28, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I think the Caparison Angelus in trans black is one of the most beautiful guitars ever. With that being said, I think that Caparisons feel a little lack luster and generic compared to higher end Ibanez. They just don't feel like $2-3k guitars and with the exception of a few models, look really meh to me. I mean the TAT finishes look like living room art from the 80s




yup, that's why I only like from Caparison, the Angelus model. The rest...are meh...


Maybe the other Caparison i like is the Tat...that´d be about it.

I prefer another superstrat brand...


----------



## Ruined Soul (Mar 28, 2012)

Turned to Solid White


----------



## Ruined Soul (Mar 28, 2012)

Turned to Vintage White


----------



## themike (Mar 28, 2012)

Finished product looks AWESOME man!


----------



## Ruined Soul (Mar 28, 2012)

The repainted ones left to right:

Solid White: Changed the pick ups to Seymour Duncan Blackouts. Also repainted (same finsih as the body) the plastic cap on the head

Matte Black

Vintage White: Changed the pick ups to Seymour Duncan Blackouts. Also repainted (same finsih as the body) the plastic cap on the head

And here's the Angelus family (third from left is in original finish and was my first Angelus ever):


----------



## Ruined Soul (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks dude!



th3m1ke said:


> Finished product looks AWESOME man!


----------



## DMAallday (Mar 28, 2012)

OH MY LANTA!!!!!!!!


----------



## engage757 (Mar 28, 2012)

eddiewarlock said:


> yup, that's why I only like from Caparison, the Angelus model. The rest...are meh...
> 
> 
> Maybe the other Caparison i like is the Tat...that´d be about it.
> ...




I like them ALL.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Mar 28, 2012)

They all look great!

But i wouldn´t have covered that wonderful maple top...

Then again, they are not mine 

If you see Anders again, tell him Edgar from Venezuela says hi 

I'll actually meet him in July when At The Gates plays a show here


----------



## Ruined Soul (Mar 29, 2012)

The finish and body was really in bad shape... if they weren't in bad condition I've never thought about repainting them. In a way I'm glad that they were in bad shape, because now I have my white guitar that I've always wanted 



eddiewarlock said:


> They all look great!
> 
> But i wouldn´t have covered that wonderful maple top...
> 
> ...


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 29, 2012)

WHOA!


----------



## engage757 (Apr 1, 2012)

How do you like the Blackouts Johnny?


----------



## Ruined Soul (Apr 3, 2012)

Better than the EMG's... but I have 2 guitars with EMG's and 2 guitars with Blackouts.


----------

